# 또 있을까



## idialegre

어린 왕자는 꽃이 겸손하지 않다는 것을알수 있었다.  그러나 이토록 마음을 설레게 하는 꽃이 또 있을까.

I don't understand the sense of 또 있을까 here. From the context, it would seem to mean something like, "Where would he ever find another flower that could so move him?" or "No other flower had ever moved him so." But I can't figure it out grammatically. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Kross

Hello, idiaegre

Can you tell us about your problem more? I cannot catch it. From your translation you seem to understand the sentence.


----------



## idialegre

Well, I was just making an educated guess, based mostly on the context. What I would like to understand more accurately is the use of Verb+ 을까 in this context. I know the Verb + 을까construction as a question, e.g., 갈까? , i.e., "Shall we go?" But in the context I quoted, it is not a question, and in addition it seems to have a negative meaning, as if 또 있을까 were more or less equivalent to 또 없다. And I just would like to hear some expert feedback about that...


----------



## Kross

idialegre said:


> But in the context I quoted, it is not a question,


 I am not sure about whether the period mark after 있을까 is grammatically correct. No matter which one is right for the final spot between the period mark and the question, the last sentence sounds like a question sentence with a negative meaning to me. I found this example on the Web. 

 1) 세상에 그보다 더 큰 승리가 있을까? (Is there bigger winning than this on earth?)

That examle also has a negative meaning. And you can see that the writer uses the question mark rather than the period mark. 

 (source: https://www.learn-korean-now.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1056 )


----------



## idialegre

Aha, now I understand! Thanks so much. By the way, I checked the book, and indeed, there is a period and not a question mark there. So who knows...


----------

